# International emt



## Helenwhamond (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi my name is Helen, I have an Emt license from The Australian Registry. I've done the course in Argentina. I want to know how to homologate my license so I can work in the USA. Thank you ,I hope you can answer my question.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Dec 9, 2015)

Each state in the US has a separate licensure system. You have to contact that state directly and find out what you would need to do, because the requirements for every state are different.


----------



## Helenwhamond (Dec 9, 2015)

Okay I'd do that! Thanks!!


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 9, 2015)

Thank you for making me look up homologate.

I will try to incorporate it into a conversation sometime this week.


----------



## Helenwhamond (Dec 9, 2015)

You learn something new every day


----------



## Pond Life (Dec 15, 2015)

The ticket you have is it AREMT?


----------



## Helenwhamond (Dec 15, 2015)

Sorry don't know what the ticket is


----------



## Pond Life (Dec 16, 2015)

Sorry that was a UK term I was using - I meant who is the awarding body for the EMT certificate. i.e. The Australian Registry for Emergency Medical Technicians (AREMT). If so they are normally used as a qualification for mining and other industry rather than EMS on the street. May be worthwhile you considering what is available as an EMT in mines run by US companies but operating abroad. One in the company it may be possible to transfer Stateside under corporate visa and then redo the US EMT qualification. Which is something I would strongly recommend if you have done AREMT. regards. Mike


----------

